# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > سوال: اعتبار سنجی آدرس URL در جاوا اسکریپت

## cd2007

من می‌خواستم با جاوا اسکریپ  یک آدرس اینترنتی (یک URL) رو اعتبار سنجی کنم.
منظورم به این صورت بید که:
http://sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.com/ باشه 
نه به این صورت
http://ssssssssssssssssssss.com/index.php
یعنی بعد از / دیگه هیچ عبارتی نباشه.....

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> من می‌خواستم با جاوا اسکریپ  یک آدرس اینترنتی (یک URL) رو اعتبار سنجی کنم.
> منظورم به این صورت بید که:
> http://sssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.com/ باشه 
> نه به این صورت
> http://ssssssssssssssssssss.com/index.php
> یعنی بعد از / دیگه هیچ عبارتی نباشه.....


سلام.
می تونید بدین شکل عمل کنید:

/^(https?:\/\/)?([\da-z\.-]+)\.([a-z\.]{2,6})\/$/.test('https://mehdi.biz/');

موفق باشید.

----------

